# Need Suggestions for Music



## calico (Nov 9, 2009)

Help!

Can anyone suggest some easily accessible music that starts angry, then sad, then happy or hopeful or if not, something that’s just angry then happy? 

I looking for background music for a Remembrance Day performance that I’m having our grade 5’s do. Each student is going to act out one line and freeze into a tableau, until all the lines are said.

The lines they came up with are:

War is fighting
War is guns and bombs

War brings pain
War brings death
War brings sadness
War brings anger

Peace is freedom
Peace is love

Pease brings laughter
Peace brings friendship

We dream of peace!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

or even better:


----------

